# Angeln auf Sal / Kap Verde



## Sicki67 (7. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich werde meinen Sommerurlaub ( August 2011 ) mit meiner Fam. auf der Insel Sal / Kap Verde verbringen.
Wie ich schon im Vorfeld gelesen habe, ist Sal nicht die beste, wenn nicht sogar die schlechtste Insel um zum 
Big Game auf das Meer zu fahren. Darum meine Frage: 
Kann man auf Sal Boote mieten und zum Grundangeln oder zum Speed Jigging rauszufahren, oder macht es Sal überhaupt keinen Sinn zu angeln?
Wenn es Boot gibt, dann bitte wenn möglich mit Kontaktadresse.

Für zahlreiche informtive Antworten möchte ich mich bei euch im Voraus bedanken.

Sicki #6


----------



## deger (9. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Sal / Kap Verde*

Ich weiß nicht wie weit Sao Vicente entfernt ist, aber der Mann bringt Dich zm Fisch: http://www.capeverde-fishing.com/


----------



## mattes (9. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Sal / Kap Verde*

Eine günstige Möglichkeit auf Sal zum Fischen zu fahren ist Aginaldo , frage einfach auf dem Steg nach ihm . Willst du mit größeren Booten raus wendest du dich an Napoleon , Silvestro oder Abilio .


----------



## ullsok (13. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Sal / Kap Verde*

Hallo,

hast du meinen Bericht aus 2009 schon gelesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=165011
Letztes Jahr waren wir auch wieder dort; leider hatte ich beim Fischen relativ viel Pech und alle gehaken Großfische sind mir beim Jiggen ausgestiegen.
Gefangen habe ich einige halbwüchsige Amberjacks und auch einige Stachmakrelen vom Ufer aus auf Popper.

Hier einige Kontaktdaten:

Thomas: Capt.Toma@hotmail.com

http://www.fishingdream.it/

http://www.caboverdefishingcenter.com/

http://www.salsportfishing.com/

Falls du mit Thomas gehst, sage ihm bitte viele Grüße von Uwe. #6

Ich selbst bin im August auch wieder auf der Kapverden; diesmal jedoch in Boa Vista (RIU) - wir wollten uns mal etwas anders anschauen.


----------



## mattes (13. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Sal / Kap Verde*

Es gibt auch noch Hollys Big Game Fishing .Tel:002389201062
Dort arbeiten jetzt nach letzten Informationen Napoleon und Joseph , die beiden sind ein eingespieltes Team und haben schon vor langer Zeit auf der Marco Polo zusammengearbeitet


----------



## zulu (14. März 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Sal / Kap Verde*

Danke für die vielen guten tips.
Ich kann sie auch  gebrauchen.
Wo ist Sicki ?

Hallo......  #h

Z.


----------

